# Does anyone own a Cornu Week-End Bob Camera?



## star camera company (Nov 9, 2019)

I reeeealy want one, can’t find one.  Bwwaaaaaa


----------



## NGH (Nov 9, 2019)

Not heard or seen if one of those before, it's a nice looking thing 
Week-end Bob - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia


----------



## Dany (Nov 10, 2019)

In France, I have been seeking during years for this Week end Bob and could not find one to buy.
Too sad........
This very rare camera was based on the body of the Reyna series and was sold by Grenier and not directly by Cornu. You may see some different variations of the Week end Bob and associated technical specifications in this great website directed by Sylvain Halgand.

http://www.collection-appareils.fr/x/html/page_standard_eng.php?id_appareil=969

A good description of this gem can be seen in the French Book "Histoire des appareils Français - Période 1940-1960" >By Bernard Vial - Maeght Editeur


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Nov 11, 2019)

That’s a cool looking camera. Haven’t seen one before.


----------



## star camera company (Nov 11, 2019)

Cool camera but Much Cooler Name! I’ll admit that’s what attracted me to it.  I’ll hunt one down, eventually, you know as a collector, the thrill is in the hunt!  It’s like looking for an albino squirrel.


----------



## Dany (Nov 11, 2019)

I you continue to fail finding a Week End Boy you may console yourself buying one of its succesors.
This is what i did with these two cameras from my collection:

A Baby Sem manufactured by SEM on the basis of the body designed by Cornu









Or a SEM Kim on the same basis





These cameras are not as sophisticated as the Week End Boy but for lack of thrust, we eat blackbirds (French proverb)


----------



## star camera company (Sep 16, 2020)

I’ve been lucky and found a Cornu Ontobloc I in Fantastic condition with case.  Much smaller than one would think!   Film in.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 17, 2020)

Hmmmmmm, hadn't heard of them.  Interesting little thing.


----------



## Dany (Sep 17, 2020)

Great find !
The Ontobloc 1 is rather rare even in its country of origin.
This one is special because of the Prontor shutter. The Ontobloc 1 being normally fitted with a Coronto shutter (1/300 sec) designed and built by Cornu


----------



## star camera company (Sep 17, 2020)

Funny thing is, it’s an eBay purchase from a (non camera ) seller only about 60 miles from me here in New Jersey!  “old French camera” + 1 picture + a 39$ BIN!    I’m not sure the camera has been ever used.  No trace of the wear you see from film travel at all.   I did have to clean the optics, it’s a 4 element Som Berthiot Flor f 3.5 50. Only the front element focuses.  Other related models of this camera use the ledgendary Boyer Saphire 3.5 50. Sizewise, it compares to the Rollei 35, But with a fixed lens about 10mm further out.  No strap lugs :-(   I did get a very well made case with the camera, but the strap rings are gone.  •••• Aside from a Great lens, it has a self timer and double exposure prevention, Solid clamshell cast Aluminum body with massive lightseal.  The viewfinder is....not too good.    Shiny inside with poorly made image (weird).  Frankly I’d rather have the Prontor II shutter possibly a late production change from the in house shutter?   I understand 25,000 of this Model were made, mine is # 23793.    Shooting some 100 BW shortly.  The overall finish is a hard semigloss Black crinkle paint.  Really easily gripped, some sharp edges but it holds well.  Weight is  437 grams.  The wind knob is sort of in the way of your shutter finger.  The button has a long travel and easy release.  Typical nearly silent shutter.  Sweet esoteric device!


----------



## star camera company (Sep 17, 2020)

Oh WOW!  Shot a Roll All Good. What a nice camera to use!


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 17, 2020)

Too FUN.....!!!!!


----------



## Dany (Sep 18, 2020)

This is Great !
You may find this camera here:
 http://www.collection-appareils.fr/x/html/page_standard_eng.php?id_appareil=1060

The page of a French catalog (1945-46)  showing it:


----------



## star camera company (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks So Much for this information! Curious...how does the fr 7,290, adjusted for inflation,  translate to USD current?    ••. I’m VERY impressed with this camera.  It’s a candidate for being my prime used “grab” camera.  Today I’m making a compact half case for it.


----------



## Rickbb (Sep 18, 2020)

star camera company said:


> It’s like looking for an albino squirrel.



Go to Brevard North Carolina USA, you can't throw a rock and not hit an albino squirrel. lol


----------



## star camera company (Sep 19, 2020)

OK.  Made a half case yesterday!  This widens the camera about 1/2” and rounds off all those sharp pointy corners.  Put on a good quality Leica strap. NOW.... I’m ready.    This Cornu is in the lead for “#1 Camera”.  I think it’s the “one” I’ll really strive to befriend and get to know exactly how it handles  a “go to” film and developer combo.  That’s the trouble with being more a collector than shooter and Not getting to really get to really know each specific piece and how to get the best from it.


----------



## Dany (Sep 22, 2020)

star camera company said:


> Thanks So Much for this information! Curious...how does the fr 7,290, adjusted for inflation,  translate to USD current?    ••. I’m VERY impressed with this camera.  It’s a candidate for being my prime used “grab” camera.  Today I’m making a compact half case for it.



At the time of release of this camera, in Paris, you had to spend 6.67 Francs to buy one kilogram of bread. This camera was rather expansive !


----------



## star camera company (Sep 22, 2020)

Ok, rough and dirty $36 USD (1945) calculates to $660 today.  Sounds about right.   (Based on loaf of bread at 13 cents in 1945 USA )


----------



## star camera company (Oct 3, 2020)

Awwwwwww.......So Sweet, The Ansco Automatic Reflex took an instant liking to the Ontobloc!


----------

